
Posing as ransomware, Windows malware just deletes victim’s files - ghosh
http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/07/posing-as-ransomware-windows-malware-just-deletes-victims-files/
======
Someone
This could be a good strategy for the malware authors. This malware is easier
to write, and being a parasite (on other malware) can pay of, if there aren't
too many of them.

I guess the next step would be Mertensian mimicry
([https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mertensian_mimicry](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mertensian_mimicry)),
where malware like this starts to look like other malware that behaves
slightly more ethically.

That way, victims who Google for reviews on the malware they got will see
'positive' reviews, and be more likely to pay up.

